# Halfords 240v Polisher.



## Andyseadog (Nov 12, 2010)

Right, i acquired one of these today. just for amateur use, i'm not looking to do amazing correction with it or anything, just something to take the chore out of applying and removing polish.

i've used the search and theres a massive mixed bag of reviews and the one thats playing on my mind is, can i damage my paintwork with it? (i will be using it with Auto Glym SRP which i understand has more of a 'filling' quality that a 'cutting' quality)

the face of the pad itself looks quite big, i reckon maybe 10" wide, i'm just wondering what sort of quantity of polish should i be putting on it (a pea sized amount etc) and how can i tell when it need to put more on, i just imagine it will be hard to judge because of the speed and rotation of the pad and i'm worried about 'running it dry' on the paint. i read that spritzing the pad with detailing spray every so often helps?

and generally i'm just looking for any tips on getting to know the polisher and how to use it. i have a practise panel to play with before i use it on my car.

i've been polishing by hand for years, just looking to up my game slightly/ give my wrists a break 

Thanks in advance, Andy


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll get slated but its alright. 

The huge size of the pad is its biggest let down. It's good on large pannels like the roof etc but becomes very tricky to use properly when you get to bumpers etc. 

You get a synthetic wool and a cotton bonnet with it. You can get other ones from kentcarcare such as Microfiber and a "sponge swirl eliminator" 

The Microfiber one is when the machine comes into its own, great for wax etc. Dont expect instant results as soon as you turn the machine on, it takes a while for the machine to break down polishes and start working, mainly due to its slow rotational speed compared to other Dual Action polishers but if you're not in a rush it'll do the job.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

have a look in the guides mate its all explained in there, those polishers are pretty pants tbh


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it this one, http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_189810_langId_-1_categoryId_165640#dtab ?


----------



## Andyseadog (Nov 12, 2010)

A.B said:


> Is it this one, http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_189810_langId_-1_categoryId_165640#dtab ?


yup :buffer:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought one of these many years ago.. It was returned to the store within 2 hours for a refund:thumb:.


----------



## Andyseadog (Nov 12, 2010)

this thread too is not inspiring confidence.

surely it cant be worse than working by hand?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

mr v6 said:


> I bought one of these many years ago.. It was returned to the store within 2 hours for a refund:thumb:.


:lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Its better than working by hand, but your going to struggle to see the difference (if any) it makes other than to your arm muscles.


----------



## Andyseadog (Nov 12, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Its better than working by hand, but your going to struggle to see the difference (if any) it makes other than to your arm muscles.


cheers.

just encase this thread crops up from someone else using the search function, i'l say i used the polisher today, and it made the whole 'wax on/ wax off' procedure much quicker and easier on the upper body muscles 

honestly i'm happy with the results, its slightly cumbersome, but it is a cheap machine, so give and take in that respect i suppose.

so to take the heartache out of hand polishing for little expense, i rate it very well, but like i said in my first post i'm not expecting to see any noticeable correction from it :detailer:


----------

